# Another question on housing, Drawer units.



## TheRuffledMouse (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello all, I recently put up another question and was pleased with my reply so I thought I'd ask about another topic. 
I know that plastic drawer units have a bit of a controversy here as to ventilation and what not but I found a unit that 
I myself see no issues with and would like a keener set of eyes to look it over 

[A picture of the unit with specified measurements] 









[The back of the unit] 









[Product specifications although I am happy with the individual drawer size for one buck per drawer]









[A drawer closer up] 









[FINAL MESSAGE]
I DEFINITELY intend to put in a lot of ventilation in the form of small gauge hardware cloth/aviary mesh using a soldering iron and hot glue gun
or zip ties. Each drawer is 19L or 5Gallons so the equivelant of the popular larger RUB. Though the drawers are relatively short they will fit a wheel
and all other required items.

I just would really like to know if there are any flaws obvious to more experienced or knowledgeable breeders and if it is basically going to work  
MANY THANKS! and I cannot wait for your insights


----------



## TheRuffledMouse (Aug 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

The only thing that worries me is the tops of the bins. Unless you plan on making hardware cloth tops you need to be really careful with them squeezing out the tops. Also most of these drawer systems are really flimsy, although this one looks more sturdy than your generic Walmart version. It's really nice that it's on wheels! If it does work out, be sure to let us know!


----------



## TheRuffledMouse (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes I had worried about that but I think I'll put cloth there, thanks for the feedback and I'll post a new topic about how it goes


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

Sounds like a good idea. And sounds like you have the ventilation problem solved. I agree, just make sure they can't squeeze or chew their way out. When I had my gerbils in a plastic cage, they scratched and chewed through the bottom in no time.


----------

